# BPPA and Nemlec



## Guest

Just wondering if anyone else heard about Boston Patrolman's union president showing up at a Nemlec training day to speak to the officers. Unfortunealty he was denied to speak to them by the Chief of Police in North Andover. Has anyone else heard about this and what do you think the union president wanted to tell these men?


----------



## Burner1

According to past published reports, it appears that the BPPD President was attempting to lobby NEMLEC not to work the convention. Fortunately, or unfortunately, depending on your position, NEMLEC was already committed to the convention. If members were to boycott, they would risk being kicked out of NEMLEC.


----------



## mpd61

Oh NO!!!!!!!!

Losing one's Turtle-Rights!
:roll:


----------



## j809

Seriously though, how many of you, if you were members of NEMLEC in your department, would tell your Chief that you will not go because of the BPPA contract issues. RIGHHHHTT, it's all about the benjamins and I know that the NEMLEC dudes are going to make crazy money that week. Let's not fools ourselves. On another note, NEMLEC and other regional teams are here to stay just like the MSP STOP Team and oher teams and we should all try to work together as a team.


----------



## dcs2244

I don't think it's all "about the benjamins"...it's all about the ego: it's "woody city" for those guys!


----------



## Guest

Well it appears the "Benjamins" dont influence everyone. Words out of Nemlec has several officers refusing to work the DNC. One part could be BPPA's alledged request but the underlining reason is the officers being forced to stay in tents for five days straight near Boston while off the O.T. clock. And apparently Nemlec is refusing to accept any resignations from officers at this time. Stay tuned and good luck....


----------



## Gil

Gregg3785 @ 7/12/2004 5:09:59 PM said:


> And apparently Nemlec is refusing to accept any resignations from officers at this time. Stay tuned and good luck....


Hmmm ok, what's the consequences for not going? :?


----------



## MC1010

Isn't that too bad that they don't want to spend there off time sleeping in tents...  Suck it up!!!! Most of us B-Troopers have to sleep in tents on our own time and have no choice!!! Adapt and overcome!!


----------



## USMCTrooper

Gil @ Mon 12 Jul said:


> Gregg3785 @ 7/12/2004 5:09:59 PM said:
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently Nemlec is refusing to accept any resignations from officers at this time. Stay tuned and good luck....
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm ok, what's the consequences for not going? :?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately in reality probably nothing. Ideally it would be someone finally taking notice of these "clubs" :roll: and disbanding them for good. There isn't enough room here to list all the places that collectively their funding could be better used.....


----------



## mpd61

Poor, poor, little ninja turtles........................


Gotta sleep in tents, BOO-HOO!!!!! Good thing they're not in Afghanistan or Iraq!!!!!
:shock: 
Can you imagine these little creeps crying cuz there's no 
_Quilted Northern _two-ply on the roll at home? Jeezus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roll:


----------



## dcs2244

NEMLEC has a new motto: "ALL SHOW AND NO-GO". Troop B will be there to help the Boston guys, and they'll still keep the indians out of the 128 loop (even though the LE infrastructure of the western part of the state will be woefully under-staffed). As a citizen posted previously, NEMLEC is just a 'club' (for guys who want to 'swan around' in black pajamas). :BM:

Suck it up, cry-babies!


----------



## MC1010

dcs2244 @ Tue July 13 said:


> NEMLEC has a new motto: "ALL SHOW AND NO-GO". Troop B will be there to help the Boston guys, and they'll still keep the indians out of the 128 loop (even though the LE infrastructure of the western part of the state will be woefully under-staffed). As a citizen posted previously, NEMLEC is just a 'club' (for guys who want to 'swan around' in black pajamas). :BM:
> 
> Suck it up, cry-babies!


HOORAH!!!!!!! Couldn't have said it any better!!!!!!!


----------



## mpdcam

What I find amazing here is that the people bashing the NEMLEC units are the ones who seem to know the least about what is going on. First off, I don't know any NEMLEC officers that are willing to cross the BPPA line, so if that is your arguement, you need a new one. Second, do you really think that the MSP and Boston can handle something like this on their own. THe MSP is so understaffed, that they will be stripping away troopers from other areas to handle the DNC, so what hapens then? You have to rely on the cities and towns to help each other. The NEMLEC motorcycle unit will be working the Somerville/Medford/Rte. 93 cities mess. I don't see any other help there from the MSP. The officers that are in the unit are being "requested" to help, but only towns in the northern part of the NEMLEC region will be able to assist because the southerns cities and towns won't be able to give up the manpower. Now lets see, having officers come from other parts of the state to help near Boston... don't think any regular mutual aid request would work in this situation. As far as the so called "Ninja Turtles", what is the problem with having some additional help during this week by people that are trained in SWAT tactics? 
Maybe some of the whiners that are using the arguement about money for these untis should look at some other issues dealing with money. It's interseting that my city can't afford raises or new cruisers on a regular basis, yet the sheriffs dept has a load of new cruisers and deputies driving new Excursion Limited SUV's. Maybe the money going there sould be turned back to the cities and towns... Just a thought!


----------



## MC1010

mpdcam @ Wed July 14 said:


> What I find amazing here is that the people bashing the NEMLEC units are the ones who seem to know the least about what is going on. First off, I don't know any NEMLEC officers that are willing to cross the BPPA line, so if that is your arguement, you need a new one.


From what i can see in the last few posts, no one spoke of crossing the BPPA line, we are talking about how they are crying about having to live in tents on their own time and not on overtime... My heart bleeds for them....NOT!!!!! Maybe if they stayed in tents near the hot zones, then they wouldn't have to speed through different towns in their PC's and possibly kill someone.. If they would stay in the tents, like most of us have to do, then they would be ready for the battle.... Sometime you have to sacrifice for the cause, if your not ready to, then quit...otherwise don't look for sympathy.


----------



## ryan933

> interseting that my city can't afford raises or new cruisers on a regular basis, yet the sheriffs dept has a load of new cruisers and deputies driving new Excursion Limited SUV's. Maybe the money going there sould be turned back to the cities and towns... Just a thought!


Maybe if groups like NEMLEC, the sheriffs, et al, were not WASTING tax payer money left right and center, your town would be able to have the things you need. The money being WASTED on SCAMLEC'S and sheriffs across this state is indefensible! :evil:

If you want more SWAT trained officers, expand the STOP team. End of story.

Ryan


----------



## Guest

Just wondering if what I heard was true? Is the MSP bringing in Troopers from other New England states to help with traffic? Sounds interesting.....Will also be neat to compare uniforms too...If it's true.....


----------



## MC1010

Yes they are.... Approximately 100 from the surrounding New England states.


----------



## mpdcam

> Maybe if groups like NEMLEC, the sheriffs, et al, were not WASTING tax payer money left right and center, your town would be able to have the things you need. The money being WASTED on SCAMLEC'S and sheriffs across this state is indefensible


Don't mix the two together. They are two different issues. You just seem to think that any money used to train municipal officers is wasted and it should be all given to the MSP. Thats a little narrowminded don't you think. The amount of money my city expends per year towards NEMLEC couldn't by a lightbar, never mind a cruiser.


----------



## USMCTrooper

Due to some strategic eavesdropping last week during a multi agency DNC training op, it is not only one dept wishing SCAMLEC aka NEMLEC aka NAMBLA would disband. Even non cops don't see the need for regional redundancy. Its interesting to note that one poster's counter argument raised the sheriff issue. The same argument they made against the sheriffs and their SUV's et al is the same argument made by clear thinking logical budegt conscious individuals against NAMBLA.......things that make you go "hmmmmm" :roll:


----------



## radiocop

MC1010 @ 15 Jul 2004 10:36 said:


> Yes they are.... Approximately 100 from the surrounding New England states.


How 'bout asking some of the cities and towns out here along 495 if we'd like to make some OT assisting with traffic rather that bring in out of state cops.....


----------



## j809

Yeah, that's bullshit, bringing out of state troopers in. Then you wonder why the local pds form these teams and other regionalization efforts. I don't know where some of you guys heard about these teams disbanding other than inside the SP, but I assure you that they are not going anywhere and there are some pretty big plans on expanding them and their functions, not just SWAT. You can say what you want, duplicity of services, waste of tax money, whatever, but let's just say that a 1.4 million dollars MSP 18 wheeler command center is a waste then like any other, since NEMLEC had one command center before anyone else. I am not trying to point fingers or department bash against anybody, I am just saying that most people on this site, especially the ones that identify themselves as troopers have a hard-on for NEMLEC and other teams. Like I said, they are not going anywhere, we either work together or some will be let hanging, as the teams and roles expand.


----------



## USMCTrooper

Perhaps you are unaware of something called NESPAC. This is a long standing agreement between Governors that allow a state's respective Troopers to have statewide authority in an adjoining state at the request of the Governor. Local PD's call it mutual aid. It is not used very much on the State level but it has been around since the '70's. The Troops from surrounding states will be on the same MSP radio system and page of operations. They are assigned to state property (highway et al) fixed posts. They have fully equipped 100+ cruisers. A local PD does not have statewide authority to encompass multiple jurisdictions. Find 2-3 local PD's that can muster that many operable cruisers and men and still not short change their primary responsibility. This isn't a road job where using the road king family truckster with a blue teardrop mounted by the babyseat will cut it. 

.......and as for NAMBLAC, I wouldn't bet the farm on their survival. It is the Feds remember who are looking into misappropriated misused grants for locals/regional depts, not the MSP. Jajuga is under the microscope and flynn is warming up in a petri dish. Given the recent flair for the Feds to ferret out corruption in city govts., I dont think it will be too hard to figure out that $30,000 for t-shirts wasn't exactly what Homeland Security had expected :shock: 







There is a reason the First Amendment is FIRST.


----------



## j809

There is no reason for me to respond to this thread any longer as it will get longer and nastier. Although our department is not a NEMLEC member ,I do know a few officers that are members of the team. They are police officers just like you and I. They were selected to do a job that is not just your job but our job. There is plenty of work for everyone out there and always will be. Just like some departments have K-9s, homicide detectives and crimes scene technicians, they can form and have their own regional teams. I just don't understand all of this rivalry and jealousy(fear) that is being created because of a team. NEMLEC is nothing new, it has been around since 1963. It is just recently that departments joined resources and acquired some equipment as a team. As far as the feds investigating, that is now a dead issue, it's all been rectified and no, there will be no indictments. I think that as a member of the MSP, you should not make public statements against certain officials on a public website until you have all your information correct. Remember, we are on all on the same team.


----------



## dcs2244

As has been posted before, ad nauseum: it is the liability issue that will cause the various and sundry 'LEC's to die a very public, ugly death.

I believe they are a duplication of services: the state has all the resources at hand, and for free, no less! The liability issue becomes a non-issue, as the state assumes the responsibility.

In any event, the proof will be in the pudding...lets wait and see how (or if) the 'LEC's perform at the DNC.


----------



## Webster

j809 wrote: "As far as the feds investigating, that is now a dead issue, it's all been rectified and no, there will be no indictments."


Did I miss a memo? Last I heard the Grand Jury was still in


----------

